# How to Use a Rifle Sling to Shoot Better



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/how-to-use-a-rifle-sling-to-shoot-better/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Brownells ad.


----------

